# Treiber für S7 PC Adapter USB



## Gerri (17 September 2008)

Hallo, ich habe die Installtions CD für meinen 

SIMATIC S7
PC Adapter USB
6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0

"verlegt".

Gibt es die Möglichkeit diese irgendwo zu downloaden?


----------



## MSB (17 September 2008)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/14692974


----------



## vollmi (17 September 2008)

Die spinnen aber schon ziemlich, oder?
Wer packt zu 20MB Treiber (das ist ja schon enorm viel für so ein Adapter) noch ein über 100 MB Acrobat reader dazu (in 5 Sprachen)? Ich meine wenn einer den Acrobatreader nicht hat (was ja selten bis nie vorkommt wenn man die Siemenssoftware schon auf dem Rechner hat) der kann ihn sich ja runterladen. 

mfG René


----------



## Riebi (11 September 2009)

Hallo 
Hast du Ihn installieren können? Ich habe massive Probleme dabei.Beim installieren unter XP kommt immer die Meldung Fehler Daten unzulässig. Und wenn ich ihn manuell installieren möchte meckert Windows. Es fehlt die Digitale Signatur. Was kann ich tun? Hast du ne Idee?


----------



## MSB (11 September 2009)

Riebi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hast du Ihn installieren können? Ich habe massive Probleme dabei.Beim installieren unter XP kommt immer die Meldung Fehler Daten unzulässig. Und wenn ich ihn manuell installieren möchte meckert Windows. Es fehlt die Digitale Signatur. Was kann ich tun? Hast du ne Idee?



Wann kommt diese Meldung "Daten unzulässig"? und Wo? bei Was?

Zur manuellen Installation, bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das ausreichend ist,
aber ist doch vollkommen egal ob der Treiber über eine Digitale Signatur verfügt 
(was in der Automationsbranche übrigens bei den allerwenigsten Produkten der Fall ist).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Riebi (13 September 2009)

Also, sobald der Adapter am USB angeschlossen wird findet XP neue Hardware. Alle drei LED´s leuchten. XP sucht nach Treibern -> findet Ihn auf der CD und will ihn auch installieren. Bricht ab und meldet das ein Fehler aufgetreten ist und der Adapter vermutlich nicht richtig funktionieren wird. Werde mal einen Screenshot davon machen. Ist wahrscheinlich einfacher zu verstehen. Das mit der Signatur sehe ich auch so, habe aber keine Möglichkeit es zu umgehen. Oder kann ich das in Windows XP unterdrücken/ausschalten. Kommisch ist nur ich kann in Step7 auch USB anwählen-> es kommt aber immer eine Meldung die darauf verweißt, das eine Kommunikationsstörung am Adapter vorliegt.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## hausenm (13 September 2009)

Unter Systemsteuerung- Leistung Wartung-System- Register Hardware kann die digitale Signaturprüfung ausgeschaltet werden. Dann soll es nach Bill William 3 Gates gehen oder auch nicht ist halt MS


----------

